# butterscotch stain color



## docwva (Apr 3, 2012)

Im starting a built in book case/window seat and the home owner wants to match the floor that is a butterscotch stain color. I cant seem to find the color and any help on what company that makes it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Doc


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

docwva said:


> Im starting a built in book case/window seat and the home owner wants to match the floor that is a butterscotch stain color. I cant seem to find the color and any help on what company that makes it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Doc


<<A tint base is brought to the paint counter at the home center or hardware store for color mixing, similar to the way paint is mixed.>>

For example, MinWax has 2 water based wood stain bases (white and clear) that they say can be mixed to 50 different colors and shades. But anyone that knows about how paints (or stains) are mixed knows that they have "recipe's" for 50 and can vary those between to get a custom shade or color to match what you have.

Cabot has the same kinds of bases made for custom mixing.

Or you could mix yourself using a color wheel to come up with a recipe:
Finisher
and they have stain colors/tints.
Or mix yourself using some tips from these:
How to Mix Wood Stains to Create Custom Colors - YouTube
Stain Mixing, Wood Tones, and Color Theory

Some common stain recipe's are attached below.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

Another brand is Old Master stains. Any good paint store or supplier should be able to mix and match the color you need.I have to color match stair treads to hard wood floors all the time and I have a paint store near by that mixes my stains for me.The longer someone has been mixing the better chance you will have of getting the best color match.


----------



## docwva (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Mike and Keith. I do have a piece of flooring that has the Butterscotch color that I need. I was thinking it was a premixed color that I could get but its not a problem I have a good company here that can mix and match for me. Thanks again..Doc


----------



## pappa (Jun 3, 2013)

Bruce Floor has a Butterscotch color repair kit for their floors. Only one I know.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi pappa, welcome to the forum.


----------

